# cheapest way to build butts



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

i can't take the cabin fever no more. so i'm going to get off my but and do something about it. my question is what is the cheapest way to build target butts suitable for a field course. i have enough ground to put in a 14 target course (possibly 28 if the neighbor will let me use the field behind his house.
this course will be open to all my archerytalk friends and brown hornet to use when ever they feel the need to shoot.

so lets here some options would like to keep the cost to a min. 
i'm thinking maybe some hay bales pressed between some 2x6's using ratchet straps to compress them. has anybody tried anything like this? how did it work? any other cheap ideas. if the haybales will work i figure i can build butts for about 20.00 each. i think i have enough old wood to build stands.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Carpet......

OR get intouch with Vince and buy the stuff they use at his club. It's VERY cheap and works VERY well.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Carpet......
> 
> OR get intouch with Vince and buy the stuff they use at his club. It's VERY cheap and works VERY well.


what stuff is that? never been to his club.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

BOWGOD said:


> what stuff is that? never been to his club.


Honestly I don't remember what the stuff is called. Send him a PM.......


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

I have committed to a life time project at my club to have a 4ft by 4ft by 2ft thick carpet bail on all 43 target bails.

I have been adding carpet and tweaking out the butts for six years now.
I am on the final phase where I am just filling each target butt house with carpet. People dont realise how much carpet it takes to build one bail let alone 43. I estamate I have 16 rooms of carpet in each bail. Times that by 43and you have a really long time to collect and cut carpet. I figure I got about 8 - 10 hours of labor in the construction of each target butt

We started with that sound board stuff and slowly replaces the target face centers with carpet until we had carpet in each bail. Then continued to go back out and add more carpet to each as material became available.

In my opinion carpet bail are the best bails I have ever shot into.
The material is free. But labor intensive. I just really want a really nice field course - archery facility people can really enjoy. People dont like issues with hard pulling arrows or pass throughs. The carpet gives good true reads on the target.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

jarlicker said:


> I have committed to a life time project at my club to have a 4ft by 4ft by 2ft thick carpet bail on all 43 target bails.
> 
> I have been adding carpet and tweaking out the butts for six years now.
> I am on the final phase where I am just filling each target butt house with carpet. People dont realise how much carpet it takes to build one bail let alone 43. I estamate I have 16 rooms of carpet in each bail. Times that by 43and you have a really long time to collect and cut carpet. I figure I got about 8 - 10 hours of labor in the construction of each target butt
> ...


where do you aquire your carpet?
i have nothing but time. i'm going to meet up with vince in 2 weeks to check out his bales but for now i'm keeping my options open.


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

BOWGOD said:


> i can't take the cabin fever no more. so i'm going to get off my but and do something about it. my question is what is the cheapest way to build target butts suitable for a field course. i have enough ground to put in a 14 target course (possibly 28 if the neighbor will let me use the field behind his house.
> this course will be open to all my archerytalk friends and brown hornet to use when ever they feel the need to shoot.
> 
> so lets here some options would like to keep the cost to a min.
> I'm thinking maybe some hay bales pressed between some 2x6's using ratchet straps to compress them. has anybody tried anything like this? how did it work? any other cheap ideas. if the hay bales will work i figure i can build butts for about 20.00 each. i think i have enough old wood to build stands.


you need to PM Has Been, Cumberland had what looked like compressed hay bales both indoor and out looked like to me.


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

I am a Maintenance Supervisor at a large apartment community. When we switch out carpet I take the old stuff to the range.
Then everyone I know looks out for carpet for me.
Then I am running an add on craiglist stating I will come pick up you old carpet.
Call some carpet installers. They are the one with all the access to material.
Here in the Raleigh area most of the carpet venders recycle their carpet so it can be tough getting someone to work with you. But you dont know until you go out asking.

I built an entire 14 target half fot about $100 an few years ago.
I scrounged up all the lumber, metal roofing and every thing.

It is amazing what you can do if you put your mind and back to it.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Bees said:


> you need to PM Has Been, Cumberland had what looked like compressed hay bales both indoor and out looked like to me.


been trying to get ahold of brian for a while now on a different matter. seems like he dropped off the face of the earth.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

BOWGOD said:


> been trying to get ahold of brian for a while now on a different matter. seems like he dropped off the face of the earth.


I talked with Brian a while back about Cumberland's targets. If I recall correctly, he said there was a guy in VA that creates these hay bales especially for archery targets. He has a custom built baler that uses a VW engine as its power source. Again, if I recall correctly, the bales were fairly inexpensive - the freight was the expensive part.

Also there is a company that has been contacting some of the 3D ranges in our area about their rubber mats. These are the same mats that Treaton uses at the MooTel. He can probably give you the source. I'd estimate that a single butt can be put together with these for < $30. I'm sure Treaton has more than that in each of his since they're made 3 layers thick and are mounted on 6x6 posts. Plus they all have a roof. I got 2 of these mats from Treaton and suspended them from an aluminum frame that I already had. There is no telling how many 100s/1000s of arrows that have been shot into them and not even a hint of a pass through yet.

But as Jarlicker pointed out, carpet layers are the best all around target out there - just takes a lot of collecting and a lot of labor.

I too have enough land to build a 14 target range and hope to start clearing the lanes this winter if it will quit raining long enough. I will most likely use 4x4 posts with a rubber mat on each side. I'll fill the void between with old cloths, plastic bags, etc.


----------



## Old Sarge (Sep 9, 2008)

Hay bales work ok but you don't want to band them with ratchet straps. In order to get them tight enough you need one of the machines that puts the metal bands around them. You will also need to make sure you have a roof over them cause once they get real wet they swell and it's tough to pull the arrows out of. They also will attract rodents and other critters.


----------



## aquaholic00 (Jul 5, 2007)

*bale material*

A few of the clubs here make a 4 x 5 x 2 frame (box) out of 2 x 4's , wrap it with heavy duty landscape ground cloth and stuff it with shredded fiber rug padding, not the foam.
Put a lid on top and your good to go. Occasional tamping and refilling and over wrapping is needed over the course of a season if it's heavily shot.
At home, I've made 4' x 2' x 2' butts of layered stretch wrap. If you have warehouses nearby, ask them to save the used stretch wrap for you. I have three that give me more than I can handle. Make one box frame of your disired bale size. Put your compression straps into place across the bottom and up the sides ( I hold them in place with tape) and let the excess dangle over the side walls . I just use a BIG heavy cardboard box. Then line the botttom and opposite sides with a thickly layered piece of wrap (from a pallet load) with enough to fold over the top when complete. Just start layering the wrap , no need to get fancy, until you're above the sides of the box and periodically compress with a piece of plywood (standing on it works fine) until it no longer compresses. Fold over your wrap for the top and pull your straps ( rope works too) and tighten the bale. It will give you a very durable , lightweight , weather resistant bale. Fairly easy to pull if you layer the wrap. Some ranges use a heavy gauge plastic sheeting, layered and compressed. They last for years but are more difficult to pull and are heavy.
I went the layered rug route and found that my arrows would melt the backing on the carpet and be tough to pull and they get shot out after a month . 
For more info on the fiber stuffed bales check with any of the contacts listed for the Black Knight bowbenders Archery club, Jackson, NJ


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

*My method...*

I've been told that I have a pretty good butt setup....

I do a lot of squats with heavy weight usually starting around 350lbs and going up from there. I also do deadlifts and hamstring curls as well. I top that off with a lot of competitive cycling, so my legs get a great workout as well. You could bounce a quarter off of it and get back two dimes and a nickel....

Let me know if this helps....:teeth:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Scott.Barrett said:


> I've been told that I have a pretty good butt setup....
> 
> I do a lot of squats with heavy weight usually starting around 350lbs and going up from there. I also do deadlifts and hamstring curls as well. I top that off with a lot of competitive cycling, so my legs get a great workout as well. You could bounce a quarter off of it and get back two dimes and a nickel....
> 
> Let me know if this helps....:teeth:


Well, just for folks like me Wrangler is coming out with a new line of jeans. They already have the Slim Fit and the Relaxed Fit, but just for folks like me they're coming out with the Gone Arse Fit.


----------



## 10xring (Jun 10, 2003)

The bales that Cumberland Bowhunters use are made by Riggs Archery just outside of Mt. Pleasant, PA. The last time I bought some from him (2 years ago), they were going for $25 each. The bales are 48" long (I think you can tell him how long you want them) and they are anywhere between 200 - 250 pounds each. If you get some, bring some help with you to load them, as the guy will be driving the tractor moving the bales for you.


----------



## mw31 (Apr 23, 2007)

BOWGOD said:


> where do you aquire your carpet?
> i have nothing but time. i'm going to meet up with vince in 2 weeks to check out his bales but for now i'm keeping my options open.


Talk to someone at the local flooring store. They tear out lots of carpet in a year and usually just throw the old stuff away and will usually let you take all the old rolls you want.


----------



## Teacherjer (Dec 16, 2008)

Any chance you have pictures of the carpet bails you created?


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

you can buy fiber sheeting in 4by8 sheets and cut them in 6or8" wide place them between 2-2by8 by 54" and tighten or compress them with 1/2" allthread rod through the ends of the 2by8. this is the way we use to make targets at our club.you may have seen them.hope this helps. be sure to grt the brown fiber sheetr not the black as it would rub off on arrows.


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

Teacherjer said:


> Any chance you have pictures of the carpet bails you created?


here's a side shot of our Birdie at Durham County in NC


----------



## wte (Apr 18, 2006)

A used Thighmaster

Todd


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Macaholic said:


> here's a side shot of our Birdie at Durham County in NC


judging by the angle those arrows entered the target, and knowing the distance those targets are to be shot from i am going to go out on a limb and guess that is not a very easy shot:thumbs_up


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Oh come on it is only ten yards. See the photo even Mac's arrows are in the dot.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

jarlicker said:


> Oh come on it is only ten yards. See the photo even Mac's arrows are in the dot.


i know it's only 10 yards that is what makes that pic so scary lol. i would love to see that target from the shooters point of view.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

BOWGOD said:


> i know it's only 10 yards that is what makes that pic so scary lol. i would love to see that target from the shooters point of view.


Mac has posted a pix of it from "ground" level, but I couldn't find the thread this morning (nor could I find my copy). If you're shooting on the left, when you get to the 20' mark, you have to stand straddle a ditch - if you're on the right you have to stand at about a 45 degree UP angle on the side of the ditch.

Jarlicker lay awake at night dreaming up some of the targets on the back (newest) side of DCWC. And trust me, the 20 yarder on the back side is absolutely no give-me. He "intentionally" built the target housing leaning to one side and you're either standing in the bottom of a ditch or on a hill leaning in the same direction as the target. I've got in way too many arguments with my sight level on that target - the level was always right. :sad:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Mac has posted a pix of it from "ground" level, but I couldn't find the thread this morning (nor could I find my copy). If you're shooting on the left, when you get to the 20' mark, you have to stand straddle a ditch - if you're on the right you have to stand at about a 45 degree UP angle on the side of the ditch.
> 
> Jarlicker lay awake at night dreaming up some of the targets on the back (newest) side of DCWC. And trust me, the 20 yarder on the back side is absolutely no give-me. He "intentionally" built the target housing leaning to one side and you're either standing in the bottom of a ditch or on a hill leaning in the same direction as the target. I've got in way too many arguments with my sight level on that target - the level was always right. :sad:



well if your used to shooting those kind of courses then mechanicsburg should be a breeze for ya next year.

jarlicker must be a sick, sick man lol. i may have to come check that course out someday.


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

BOWGOD said:


> well if your used to shooting those kind of courses then mechanicsburg should be a breeze for ya next year.
> 
> jarlicker must be a sick, sick man lol. i may have to come check that course out someday.


...this one is the 45 yard walk-up....with Jarlicker's truck for some perspective


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Where is your sence of humor. Just trying to add some spice to the game.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

jarlicker said:


> Where is your sence of humor. Just trying to add some spice to the game.


your a sick sick man lol.

i need to see some more of those pics kinda makes me want to come south for a week end.


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

BOWGOD said:


> your a sick sick man lol.
> 
> i need to see some more of those pics kinda makes me want to come south for a week end.



Jarlicker has a nice coarse down there and it is fun to shoot. If ya don't have a lot of terrain ya get wood and build a hill. What you see there is a result of putting on a football helmet and going head to head with a billy goat.


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Scott.Barrett said:


> I've been told that I have a pretty good butt setup....
> 
> I do a lot of squats with heavy weight usually starting around 350lbs and going up from there. I also do deadlifts and hamstring curls as well. I top that off with a lot of competitive cycling, so my legs get a great workout as well. You could bounce a quarter off of it and get back two dimes and a nickel....
> 
> Let me know if this helps....:teeth:


This post is useless without pics!!


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

So is that "tower" target butt considered a "Flight" situation according to the NFAA Range inspection criteria???? Ken


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

There is a huge safety field behind it that is the fall out area for the shotgun fields.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

jarlicker said:


> There is a huge safety field behind it that is the fall out area for the shotgun fields.


So if you do over shoot this target, it's best to not try an retrieve the arrow. :shade:


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Just hit the bullseye Lee. Stay focused on the positive. How man times do I have to tell ya?


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

jarlicker said:


> Just hit the bullseye Lee. Stay focused on the positive. How man times do I have to tell ya?


And I've never missed that target either - I was just pointing this out to the wanna-"bees". :teeth:


----------



## Indianbullet (Jan 18, 2003)

Card board laminated like you did with the carpet makes a good target as well, not as good as carpet due to the cardboard sticking to the arrows some not to mention that if you get it to tight clamping down the all-thread they are a ***** to pull out 
But i had one on my calibration range that lasted over 15 years with no maintenance other than tightening up the all thread once in awhile 
i used to get my cardboard from a few glass shops and stack it up and cut it with a skill saw. stack it up on a 2x12 then put another one top run your 3/8all-thread through the top 2x12 down to the bottom one with fender washers and a 3/8 nuts.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Macaholic said:


> here's a side shot of our Birdie at Durham County in NC





BOWGOD said:


> judging by the angle those arrows entered the target, and knowing the distance those targets are to be shot from i am going to go out on a limb and guess that is not a very easy shot:thumbs_up





BOWGOD said:


> i know it's only 10 yards that is what makes that pic so scary lol. i would love to see that target from the shooters point of view.





pragmatic_lee said:


> Mac has posted a pix of it from "ground" level, but I couldn't find the thread this morning (nor could I find my copy). If you're shooting on the left, when you get to the 20' mark, you have to stand straddle a ditch - if you're on the right you have to stand at about a 45 degree UP angle on the side of the ditch.
> 
> Jarlicker lay awake at night dreaming up some of the targets on the back (newest) side of DCWC. And trust me, the 20 yarder on the back side is absolutely no give-me. He "intentionally" built the target housing leaning to one side and you're either standing in the bottom of a ditch or on a hill leaning in the same direction as the target. I've got in way too many arguments with my sight level on that target - the level was always right. :sad:


OK, I stumbled on the pix of this birdie target from the shooter's point of view. It's kinda hard to tell in this pix, but at the 20' mark you are standing with a ditch between your legs.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Scott.Barrett said:


> I've been told that I have a pretty good butt setup....
> 
> I do a lot of squats with heavy weight usually starting around 350lbs and going up from there. I also do deadlifts and hamstring curls as well. I top that off with a lot of competitive cycling, so my legs get a great workout as well. You could bounce a quarter off of it and get back two dimes and a nickel....
> 
> Let me know if this helps....:teeth:


Krispy Kremes do it...that's how J Lo got that big butt, or so I hear.


----------

